# What carbon wheels work well in PNW?



## drrick97 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi-

I know this is so subjective.

I was wondering what carbon wheels (please specify clincher or tubular) do you find works well in this damp hilly region?

Cheers


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I like shimano dura ace 9000 c24 clinchers for the wetter months and enve 3.4 SES clinchers for the drier months.


----------



## _Forza_ (Jul 11, 2010)

jmess said:


> I like shimano dura ace 9000 c24 clinchers for the wetter months and enve 3.4 SES clinchers for the drier months.


I've found any to work well, I train and race on carbon brake tracked wheels (Enve, Zipp, Shimano). I have friends that also use Reynolds, HED, etc..

That being said many guys like running aluminum tracked wheels for training just due to the moisture / road grime Oct-Mar


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Road 70 miles in the rain Saturday and had two incidents where small junks of gravel got embedded in my front brake pads. I had to stop and dig them out. This is in addition to all the grinding noise from all the other crap getting thrown up on the brake tracks. I was glad I had alloy wheels on my rain bike. The roads are pretty trashed from all the gravel that was dumped during the snow and ice, not the best environment for carbon wheels.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I used old school Cosmic Carbones. The aluminum braking surface comes in handy when you want to grab a handful of brakes trying to stop at the bottom of a steep hill. Most of the rural routes have little or no shoulder so the gravel and sand put down on the snow builds up on the edges. I got the most miles out of a set of campy Zondas. The summer would probably be good for some carbon clinchers since it just doesn't rain.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

drrick97 said:


> Hi-
> 
> I know this is so subjective.
> 
> ...


the kind with aluminum rims....


----------

